# So lets see your mpg !!!!



## 107476 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi folks,

so what do all you panel van (or coach) converts get on avg for your Van and engine size :

1 avg mpg on a long run 
2 avg mpg general mucking about

Can't seem to get any data so it migh be interesting for all to see and compare. Might influence new buyers (like me  )

Jack


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

1. 30mpg
2. 28mpg

2.0 litre 125PS TDCi Front Wheel Drive

Andy

PS remember you're driving something with all the aerodynamics of a house brick :lol: :lol: .


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

1. 15mpg
2. 10.9mpg (scottish highland twisty roads)

5.9 TD Cummins pushing 8.8 Ton of American Metal


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

1: 27 mpg
2: 22 mpg

2.5 litre diesel


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

jackthelad said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> so what do all you panel van (or coach) converts get on avg for your Van and engine size :
> 
> ...


32.5 mpg three weeks in Europe 70 mph on autobahns

Local 30+ in Swansea and Welsh hills.

Hymer 522 Van on new Ford Transit 130 bhp.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Trigano Tribute 550
2.3 120hp 6speed Fiat Ducato 2007
32.137mpg overall after 7618 miles
Arrived at by always filling tank to maximum and noting mileage.
Admittedly I tend to pootle at between 60-65 indicated, but that includes lots of town work plus use of the Webasto diesel heater, probably about 10 -15 hours total use.
HTH


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Overall my 1999 Ducato 1.9TD is doing 28.8mpg. It varies with every tankful, but how much is related to the type of driving and how much is when different pumps turn off I don't know. I've covered so much of the country in the last few months doing long trips with the trailer between sites, and journeys of varying lengths on days out, on flat motorways and eastern England, and hilly bits up north and in Scotland, that I've no idea what I do on individual types of journey.


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

1. 33MPG
2. about the same (better than 29)

21ft bessacarr coachbuilt with 2.8TD


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

If it matters that much get rid of it, if it's that bad. H


----------



## 103219 (Mar 2, 2007)

New (in May) Trigano Tribute 550, Fiat 120 multijet.

7,191 miles during 2007 season, two weeks UK, three and a half months France. Practically no motorway, predominantly rural and minor winding roads in coastal and mountain areas.

Overall mpg 28.2 (from trip computer).


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Generally around 33 mpg - we don't use it much for short runs in town, but with such a big tank, the van has usually done all sorts between fill ups
On a good long run 35/36 mpg
VW 2.5 TDI 2007 model


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

Autocruise Starburst
2,2 HDI
29.67 over 6321 miles
Usually drive 55-60, no toll roads when in Europe


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

TRIBUTE 650 2007 1500 MILES.

1 and two, about 25 mpg, similar to every camper i have ever had petrol or diesel,small vw,s petrol and larger diesel fiats and a sprinter [that did more].


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry Jack, I never taken a reading.

I just fill her up when she reads 1/4 full. I have no interest/don't want to know what she does either, sorry.

Johnny F


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*MPG ......*

Oh my God..... here goes,

1990 Talbot Express Autosleeper, 2 litre petrol......

Town and commuting to work when I don't cycle..... 18 mpg.

Long runs down to the south of France at 55mph 26-28mpg, but as soon as you come off the motorway low 20's.

My overall average is 19.2 mpg

I've kept records of every tank of fuel bought since I got the van 7 years ago... how sad am I ????

Daniel.


----------



## oldhymerboy (Oct 30, 2007)

Hymer 694B 2.5 Turbo Fiat Ducato 
28MPG 
23MPG 
8)


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Trigano Tribute 56 plate 2.3 TD
Averages 34 mpg doing 60-65 mph

Only use the van for long journeys. Always use car at home.

Pammy


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Renault Master 2.5 turbo diesal- Automatic. Lunar coachbuilt 
29-30mpg for both

Gina


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

07 Tribute 650 2.3 Iveco 120 bhp multijet in Fiat Ducato - 30 mpg overall, up hill, down dale, motorways, A1 - don't really drive for economy.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

*fuel consumption*

I have just returned from 3 weeks through France and Catalonia. My 2.3 ltr Trigano Tribute 2006 covered 2557 miles at an average of 29.2 mpg. Cruised motorways at 75 indicated mph and used diesel fired heater most mornings (1/2 hour) and evenings (1 hr). Summer trips seem to average around 33 mpg with no use of heater.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*VW*

VW Transporter LWB Low Roof T5 T32 174ps Manual

1) 25-28 mpg
2) 22 mpg

SEE MY NEXT POST BELOW


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mercedes*

Mercedes 4.6t 6 wheel 2.7CDi SprintShift Eura Mobil Coachbuilt Luton

1) 25mpg
2) 20mpg

You try convincing VW there is a problem with the above van.

My previous T5 174 did

1) 36mpg
2) 30mpg

Trev


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

32.127 mpg!!

I wonder what instruments allow a accuracy of measurement down to 1/300th of 1 percent. The speedo is accurate to around 3 - 10% and allowing for the expansion space at the top of the tank filling or not filling then readings on the amount of fuel used from top up to top up is very hit and miss.

Measurements made tank to tank are very crude and more or less useless.

Unless you measure the fuel consumed over a very long period, as many people do, and over thousands of miles a quoted accuracy of 32 is a more realistic figure.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

between 7 to 10 mpg


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

*MPG*

VW 2.5 174bhp with elevating roof down.
Best full tank recorder without cruise *44.5mpg*
Best average with cruse set at 70mpg 38mpg
Worst recorded average 34mpg.
15000 miles average is 36 mpg.
Not a slow driver but tend to be aware of the trip computer. Leave it displaying real time average and it does improve the way you use fuel.
Buttons


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

2001 Symbol (pre facelift model) 2 litre petrol overall 23mpg, I don't try for economy,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

With my Romahome 
1.9l non turbo diesel
Citroen 15D
43-45 mpg

during the fuel blockade
60+ mpg


----------

